# Kitten needs home in Columbus, OH



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey guys, my friend and his girlfriend found a kitten in the southern part of Columbus near Noebixby. 

She's about 8 weeks, medium haired, and is gray and white. She's not been spayed, nor as far as we know has she had her shots. 

If anyone lives near here and is able to foster this kitten, let us know. Otherwise, our friend will have to take her to the Humane Society. 

Unfortunately, I've got my hands full with the two sick kittens that I already have and can't add another kitten to my bunch. The BF has officially put his foot down. 

Frankly, I don't blame him. 

I'll post pictures of her later. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, my friend's girlfriend is going to keep the kitten, or rather, she is going to "try" to keep the kitten. 

I have a feeling this may not work out well. 

~ OhMy


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

How do you "try" to keep a kitten? :? 
What's the problem?


----------



## Treedog (Aug 13, 2007)

If thers a chance she will have to find another home for the kitten later, its best to start now. Kittens are easier to place than older cats.


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

What I meant by try is that she wasn't sure whether she'd have the money for it and it worried me that her boyfriend wasn't interested in having any kind of pet. 

However, turns out that they're not going to live together (she and the BF) and so she's keeping the little guy.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Well that's awesome news!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:jump :yellbounce


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You don't really find out if you have the money for a kitten when you first get it...you find out when it needs to be spayed/neutered or gets sick and needs vet treatment. So many people think that if they can afford food, litter and toys they're all set. We all know how untrue that is. If she's concerned about having the $$, I hope you encourage her to set aside an emergency fund. Or if she has good enough credit...a credit card that she only uses for vet purposes.


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

She says she has enough money for the kitten. 

I've given her the name of the RASCAL mobile (the mobile low cost spay/neuter cat mobile) that neuters for $25 and also the name of a vet who will deworm, give a FIV/FelV and feline leukemia test, and their first set of shots for $30. 

That's everything for $55, much less then what even a shelter would charge. 

Unfortunately, this friend feels that I am a bit too preachy about animals and has blown off my concerns, although she does seem more then willing to take my advice about the low cost neuter/vaccines :roll: 

I guess I should be thankful for that. 

There's really not much more I can do in this situation, other then provide support and information. Considering that I have four animals of my own, plus the fact that we're getting a house soon, I can't exactly help her out financially and I certainly cannot take in another animal (although the thought had crossed my mind). 

If it ever comes to a point where I feel that she is unable to care for the kitten, I'd encourage her to give it to a shelter. I'm sure that she'd do the right thing by the kitten. 

It is frustrating to care so much for animals, when it is obvious that certain people around me do not. I worry that if I get too "preachy" that she will tune me out completely.


----------

